# Pics of Joker (Boo's Foal) and Dolly's Little Man



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Dolly's Little Man*

Is about 16 hrs old.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Such handsome fellows!! <3


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I seem to remember that your last foal crop included a light colored foal as well. Is it Boo that throws these cremello/perlino/palomino/whatever-they-are foals?

Beautiful little boy by the way!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes her last foal was light too. Colt as well, right? I think daddy just has strong genes lol He's gorgeous!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the creamy foals in all their cuteness! Congrats!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I seem to remember that your last foal crop included a light colored foal as well. Is it Boo that throws these cremello/perlino/palomino/whatever-they-are foals?
> 
> Beautiful little boy by the way!





BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Yes her last foal was light too. Colt as well, right? I think daddy just has strong genes lol He's gorgeous!


Daddy, Skip N My Assets, is a cremello stallion. So whatever he is bred to will produce a diluted color. Boo with Skip will always produce a palomino and Dolly with Skip is at the very least 50% Palomino and 37.50% Buckskin and 12.5% Smoky Black (since we don't know if she's homozygous for agouti. We know she's got at least one copy because she's bay.). If I decide to test her, I'll find out if it's really those percentages or if it's 50/50. I may go ahead and do it, just to know. 

Daddy is very prepotent, throws his pretty head and size on the foals, I was amazed at how leggy this colt is. Every foal so far has been bigger than their dam and with Boo & Skippy, the foals have all been bigger than both.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

They look wonderful. How about some pics of their older siblings or did you get them sold already?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> They look wonderful. How about some pics of their older siblings or did you get them sold already?


Ducati is up for sale and the trainer is in negotiations with some one right now. He's Joker's full brother, 4 yrs old and 16.2 and still growing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have current pics of Mort, been too busy and weather's been too foul, but he's out of my mare Goldie, by Skip. He's already as tall as his mother, at 1 year old. Mort is not for sale, and I doubt he ever will be.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Twoey is 2 now and already closing on 15 hands. Her daddy is Gunner On Ice, who is not a tall horse but very stocky. She is my 'little' tank-ette. She's roaning out very nicely this year, too. Again, no current pics, hopefully later on. She's on track to be at least as tall as, if not taller than Boo, her mother. Twoey is also not currently for sale.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I really like your horses, they're so nice. The picture of Ducati in front of the curtain is kind of funny. He has an expression like he is thinking "why is everyone looking at me?" lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ducati is a CLOWN! He was totally not interested in having that pic taken. The photographer and his assistants were really good.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see Twoey is at the patience tree and she looks very patient.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I see Twoey is at the patience tree and she looks very patient.


Yes, that was her as a yearling. She's been out to the trainer's for 'yearling boot camp' for 60 days since then. She ties, she trailers, bathes, will wear a light saddle (has not been backed and won't be for at least another year), does trail obstacles in hand, leads, lunges, and has basically just had a good portion of her ground work laid. We'll see how she does, when she does, under saddle and that will determine whether or not I keep her as planned or sell her. The better they are, the quicker they sell, which I'm getting a little tired of..LOL!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've always loved Ducati, for whatever reason. If I were in the market for a horse, I would have asked you to look at him a long time ago. Hard to believe Twoey is that old already! Or that Mort is that old, for that matter. I remember both of them being born. 0_0

Interesting about the coloring. I knew Skippy was Cremello, but didn't know that about the color possibility from the specific mares.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Interesting about the coloring. I knew Skippy was Cremello, but didn't know that about the color possibility from the specific mares.


I'm not going to do a big 'color dissertation' but it's fairly easy to figure out color, IF you know what the mare & stallion are carrying, once you understand certain basics. 

Chestnut (Boo) = ee (2 reds, no black)
Bay (Dolly) = Either EE or Ee (homozygous for black or 1 black 1 red, black is dominant)
Agouti = AA or Aa, it's a color concentrator and makes the black stick to the 'points' like ears, manes, tails, socks
Cremello = CrCr with a red base coat, creme is a color diluter

So let's use Boo for an example, she's ee aa which means she's red and carries no agouti genes, Skippy is CrCr ee aa, cremello with no agouti genes. Agouti doesn't show up on red horses anyhow. So when you dilute Boo's red with Skippy's creme, you will always get a palomino. 

Dolly is Ee (her father Listolena was a chestnut, so she can't be homozygous for black) and A? because I haven't had her tested to see if she carries 2 copies of agouti or just 1. That means when you dilute her base with Skippy's creme you have a 50% chance of getting palomino and at least 37.5% buckskin and 12.5% smoky black. Once I test her to see if she carries 2 copies of the agouti, if she's homozygous my odds go to 50/50 palomino/buckskin. The test is cheap, I'll probably do it, because we're really liking her foal A LOT and he's already sold. 

When you get into the various white mutations and stuff, you get into some pretty deep genetic theory and it's all pie in the sky to me, I'm not that much of a linear thinker.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im an awful steady follower of people on the HF....Ive never been a fan of palominos or any dilutes overall, why? No clue but oh my gosh, your productions are seriously incredible! Im seriously in love with Ducati, and Twoey is 100% my type of horse from the sounds of it and from her looks :eek_color:

Now Im going to go and stalk your posts of all your mares, stallion, and incredible babies! LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Im an awful steady follower of people on the HF....Ive never been a fan of palominos or any dilutes overall, why? No clue but oh my gosh, your productions are seriously incredible! Im seriously in love with Ducati, and Twoey is 100% my type of horse from the sounds of it and from her looks :eek_color:
> 
> Now Im going to go and stalk your posts of all your mares, stallion, and incredible babies! LOL


Until I bought Skippy I was not a fan of cremellos or perlinos and the only thing I cared about color wise was a chestnut with high whites. Otherwise, I pretty much subscribe to the theory that a good horse is never a bad color. Not that I don't have preferences, I certainly do. But now that I have Skippy, I'm definitely looking to produce some color & dilutes, the more white the better. But still, even with all that, I'm stuck on good temper first and foremost, then confo, then color. Color is the bonus that makes all the work worthwhile. 

Twoey is gorgeous, I really need to take some time and get some more current pics of her. She's really a stunner. Ducati has always had some pretty good looks, but his little bro, Thing 1 or Joker, has him beat or will when he's bigger and got his big boy coat in.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Until I bought Skippy I was not a fan of cremellos or perlinos and the only thing I cared about color wise was a chestnut with high whites. Otherwise, I pretty much subscribe to the theory that a good horse is never a bad color. Not that I don't have preferences, I certainly do. But now that I have Skippy, I'm definitely looking to produce some color & dilutes, the more white the better. But still, even with all that, I'm stuck on good temper first and foremost, then confo, then color. Color is the bonus that makes all the work worthwhile.
> 
> Twoey is gorgeous, I really need to take some time and get some more current pics of her. She's really a stunner. Ducati has always had some pretty good looks, but his little bro, Thing 1 or Joker, has him beat or will when he's bigger and got his big boy coat in.


Agree completely with a good horse is never a bad color, Ive just had bad luck with pallys lol. Ive always been a sucker for solid bays lol, how I ended up with 2 paint horses, Ill never know, but I definitely am now a sucker for chestnuts with lots of white lol!

Im really looking forward to seeing pics as they mature! You've got some seriously gorgeous horses in my opinion though!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Agree completely with a good horse is never a bad color, Ive just had bad luck with pallys lol. Ive always been a sucker for solid bays lol, how I ended up with 2 paint horses, Ill never know, but I definitely am now a sucker for chestnuts with lots of white lol!
> 
> Im really looking forward to seeing pics as they mature! You've got some seriously gorgeous horses in my opinion though!


Thank you!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a sweetheart! congrats on the little one!


----------

